# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Melamine verses Laminate "Hardform" Doors

## frog_hopper

Hi There, 
Have currently been specified Polytech Melamine Doors with 2mm PVC edging. Am not keen on the PVC edge strip but do not want vinyl or 2pac alternatives. 
Am considering a "hardform" or "contour" door which has rolled vertical edges and PCV on the top and bottom so that there will be fewer PVC edges. Looks like you can get this in melamine (Parbury etc) and also Laminate (from Laminex). The prefer the Laminex one as it's surface is Laminate which I believe will be more durable than the melamine. To me, having melamine rolled edges would not be very durable as compared to the PVC or the rolled Laminate edged doors? Am I correct? 
I assume the Laminate Contour doors will be expensive though? Any ideas on pricing? 
Thanks,
frog_hopper

----------


## Bloss

I think you might be confusing finishes. "Laminex" is brand name of range of melamine resin based products - another common brand in Australia is Formica. But melamine products are now sourced from all over the world and the technologies for forming shapes and for using very thin layers of melamine on other substrates (like MDF or chipboard) have come a long way. So post- or pre-formed melamine doors perform very well as do the PVC doors. 
Melamine is durable and hard, but quite brittle so can chip more easily. Sharp edges always chip and damage more easily than rounded ones so if the door edges are rounded neither of those choices would be a concern. Most edge stripping of melamine panels is also of melamine not PVC, but there is no doubt a good reason for the maker to use that. 
'Melamine ain't melamine' though - Laminex come in different grades and mostly Australian manufactured melamine panels will be better quality than chinese imports. In this case price is a pretty good indicator of quality.

----------


## arms

> Hi There, 
> Have currently been specified Polytech Melamine Doors with 2mm PVC edging. Am not keen on the PVC edge strip but do not want vinyl or 2pac alternatives. 
> Am considering a "hardform" or "contour" door which has rolled vertical edges and PCV on the top and bottom so that there will be fewer PVC edges. Looks like you can get this in melamine (Parbury etc) and also Laminate (from Laminex). The prefer the Laminex one as it's surface is Laminate which I believe will be more durable than the melamine. To me, having melamine rolled edges would not be very durable as compared to the PVC or the rolled Laminate edged doors? Am I correct? 
> I assume the Laminate Contour doors will be expensive though? Any ideas on pricing? 
> Thanks,
> frog_hopper

  2mm melamine and hardform/contour doors are the same material ,the only difference is that with a melamine doors with 2mm egdes the panel is cut squarely from a sheet then the 2mm edge is applied .
With a hardform/contour door the same panel (but oversized)is cut square from a sheet then the panel is sent through an edge router which routes a coved profile into the edge then the melamine is heated and glued then rolled over the rounded profiled edge . so there you have it same material different process

----------


## frog_hopper

Thanks for your replies Bloss and Arms. 
Arms - Which of the edge profiles is more durable, PVC edge or the rolled edge? I assume the rolled edge is less durable.   
Have kids and hubby who is quite rough .... will only go with rolled edge if it is quite durable. 
frog_hopper

----------


## arms

> Thanks for your replies Bloss and Arms. 
> Arms - Which of the edge profiles is more durable, PVC edge or the rolled edge? I assume the rolled edge is less durable.  
> Have kids and hubby who is quite rough .... will only go with rolled edge if it is quite durable. 
> frog_hopper

  mick or mike really , the rolled edge wont show a glue line as the 2mm edge will but performance wise they are much alike ,personally i prefer the rolled edge but thats my choice

----------


## steamboatbob

i have used the rolled doors before in a few kitchens they do look very nive and are very durable the chipping becomes a non issue with the way it is made and yes they are expensive but im sure you cabinetmaker can supply you a quote for supply and install for free 
and the pvc or abs edging is good and alot cheaper but if you can hit the rolled doors with enough force to damage them then you will damage the ABS doors as well 
so either go with the one you like the look of or whatever suits your budget

----------

